# spacer sizes for fourtrax



## RHEEMO (Mar 14, 2012)

I got a set of wheels and tires from my cousin for $100. Couldn't pass it up, but now the rear tire rubs on the exhaust. How do i figure out what size wheel spacer i will need? The machine is a 1991 Honda Fourtrax 300FW. The wheels I was told are off of a 2003 Grizzly 660? the tire sizes: front is 25-8-12 and rear is 25-10-12. I couldn't find the stock grizzly offset, but im pretty sure the stock fourtrax offset is 5+2 and 2+5. The fronts are fine, but the rears need spacers. And if doing spacers, I want to do all 4 of them at the same time. The only problem is, I have an s-10 pickup, and i don't want to get too wide of spacers so i won't be able to load it in my truck. 

In short, what is the smallest size spacer that will get these to clear my exhaust but still be able to load in my truck?


----------

